# Rebuilding hydraulic lift top 135 for 1970 Massey Ferguson Tractor



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Have rebuilt hydraulic lift top for 135 M.F. Following manual have made all adjustment's just not sure about draft adjustment bolt and position adjustment screw are correct. Any advice would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Read the relevant articles here:
http://agriline.co.za/technical/hydraulics_mk2.html
http://agriline.co.za/technical/fault_finding_mk2.html
http://agriline.co.za/technical/hyd_maintenance.html


----------



## Daisy Kid (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank's for info,I will check relief value on new pump I ordered instead of trying rebuild old pump. Thank,s again.


----------

